# [Sticky-Thread] Alle wichtigen Artikel aus diesem Forum im Überblick



## GoZoU (2. Juli 2009)

*[Sticky-Thread] Alle wichtigen Artikel aus diesem Forum im Überblick*

*Sticky-Thread zum Thema Luftkühlung*

Hier findet ihr alle interessanten Threads zum Thema, die sich im Laufe der Zeit angesammelt haben. Wir fassen diese herausragenden Threads hier der Übersichtlichkeit halber für euch zusammen.

*How-TOs und FAQs
*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/43786-howto-sammelthread-fluessigmetall-waermeleitpaste.html
 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/9670-howto-silent-pc.html
 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...fterwechsel-beim-zerotherm-nirvana-nv120.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ter-hdd-s-pumpen-u-s-w-selbst-herstellen.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...uf-7-5-volt-adapter-fuer-gehaeuseluefter.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/16876-howto-lueftersteuerung-mit-speedfan.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...48-howto-speedfan-wie-nutze-ich-speedfan.html 

* Tests und Reviews von CPU-Kühlern
*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-pcghx-check-alpenfoehns-mini-matterhorn.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-noctua-nh-d14-ein-gigant-allen-belangen.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/51606-usertest-thermalright-ifx-14-a.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/56931-usertest-xigmatek-hdt-s1284-big-scorpion.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/47642-review-alpenfoehn-brocken.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/49041-usertest-ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/47806-usertest-noctua-nh-u12p-update.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/48747-usertest-prolimatech-megahalems.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/51028-usertest-xigmatek-thor-s-hammer.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/44068-usertest-thermolab-baram-update.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/40159-usertest-scythe-shuriken.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...iew-prolimatech-samuel-17-im-pcghx-check.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/109403-review-akasa-venom-im-pcghx-check.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...iew-alpenfoehn-matterhorn-im-pcghx-check.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ew-prolimatech-armageddon-im-pcghx-check.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ies-a70-im-pcghx-check.html?highlight=corsair 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...muel-17-im-pcghx-check.html?highlight=corsair 

*Grafikkartenkühler
*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...n-vs-prolimatech-mk-13-mit-der-gtx-570-a.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...arctic-cooling-accelero-xtreme-gtx-280-a.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/31273-lesertest-scythe-musashi.html?highlight=musashi 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/16000-review-auras-fridge-coolink-gfxchilla.html 

*Wärmeleitpasten* 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...melthread-fluessigmetall-waermeleitpaste.html 

*Peripherie und Sonstiges
*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/77096-kurztest-noctua-nf-s12b-flx.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/11193-roundup-zwoelf-120mm-luefter-im-test.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...up-farb-lcd-multi-panel-lueftersteuerung.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...scythe-kaze-master-5-25-lueftersteuerung.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/35370-review-scythe-kama-angle.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/29920-review-xigmatek-porter-n881.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/21811-test-scythe-quiet-drive.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/22558-lesertest-lian-li-tr-5-lueftersteuerung.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...xt-sentry-lx-multipanel-lueftersteuerung.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/441379-140mm-luefter-roundup-2016-a.html 

* Allgemeines Q&A: Sticky-Threads*

Q: Wann wird ein Artikel in die Sticky-Liste aufgenommen?
A: Wenn Mods, Admins oder Reds der Meinung sind, dass ein Thread besonders hilfreich und wichtig für möglichst viele User ist. Außerdem wichtig: Der Threadersteller muss auf Feedback der Community eingehen und seine Liste weiter pflegen.

Q: Hat die Reihenfolge innerhalb des Sticky-Threads eine Bedeutung?
A: Nein, die Reihenfolge ist relativ willkürlich.

Q: Hilfe, warum wird mein toller Thread nicht in der Sticky-Liste geführt?
A: Kein Threadersteller hat ein verbrieftes Recht darauf, dass sein Thread in die Sticky-Liste kommt. Die Kriterien für die Aufnahme sind in der ersten Antwort zu finden. Es kann aber auch mal einige Zeit dauern, bis ein Thread in der Sticky-Liste auftaucht.


----------

